# 10 mm ammo



## sowega hunter (Mar 2, 2021)

I am thinking about getting a 10mm (if I can find one) for hunting. I am wondering what is the best ammo for hunting deer and hogs? Again if I can find it.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ray357 (Mar 2, 2021)

sowega hunter said:


> I am thinking about getting a 10mm (if I can find one) for hunting. I am wondering what is the best ammo for hunting deer and hogs? Again if I can find it.
> Thanks in advance.


Good luck finding anything.


----------



## Gator89 (Mar 2, 2021)

I would acquire some ammo before I bought the gun under the current market conditions.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 2, 2021)

No way I'd buy a new caliber gun with no ammo availability, unless you can get a deal on it


----------



## munchie3409 (Mar 2, 2021)

When in doubt reload.  Underwood makes some great 10mm rounds that are loaded hot.  

Finding ammo and reloading components are challenging these days, but it's not impossible if you have items to trade.  Just expect a huge mark up.  Good news is you will be getting some Xiden bucks, since the gov loves to turn on the money printers.


----------



## Railroader (Mar 2, 2021)

I got lucky and stocked up before the stupidity hit hard...

I don't reload, so I have a few on hand that get good reviews, and will give you a place to start looking.

Underwood with a 165 running 1400fps.

Nosler Match Grade with a 180 running 1250fps.

Magtech with a 180 running 1300, iirc..

And some Hornady 180s running 1180...

All are jacketed HPs, and all are pretty stout when you touch em off.  Any would be plum good out to 50 yards on critters, I reckon..

In my G40mos with the red dot, all rounds mentioned here will shoot into a paper plate at 50 off my bench and bags.  So no real worry about point of impact shifting much from the Underwoods to the Hornadys.

Good luck on your 10mm journey.  I can't wait to kill a critter with mine.


----------



## Steven037 (Mar 2, 2021)

I’ve found 10mm easier to find than other pistol calibers. I guess since it’s not as popular. I’ve stocked up and I reload for it. As far as hunting I’ve got Buffalo Bore hard cast for pigs and 190 jhp for deer. I also have a hand load of 180 xtp I use for deer and pigs. I shoot some hot rounds but they’re through a Springfield TRP longslide Operator and it handles them just fine.


----------



## Dub (Mar 4, 2021)

https://www.underwoodammo.com/10mm-auto-180-grain-xtp-jacketed-hollow-point.html


I have used this ^^^^ before along with similar loads from DoubleTap.

I will soon be handloading the same 180gr XTP bullets to equal or faster velocity.


----------



## treemanjohn (Mar 6, 2021)

Buffalo Bore Hard Cast Lead will drop a bomb on them


----------



## bluemarlin (Mar 6, 2021)

I have a glock 20. My favorite pistol. You can kill a grizzly bear with Buffalo Bore or Underwood... and like also mentioned above, 10mm isn't that hard to find right now.


----------



## rosewood (May 20, 2021)

I use 200 grain WFNGC that I bought from Beartooth bullets.  Use a healthy dose of longshot and get around 1225FPS out of my 5" P16-10 MM.  Nothing in GA that it won't dispatch and with 16 rounds to choose from..

The good news is, you use the same dies and bullets you would use for 40 S&W.  You just need large pistol primers which are much easier to obtain right now than small pistol.

Rosewood


----------



## pacecars (May 20, 2021)

I have used Winchester 175gr Silvertips on deer and they expand and worked well. I mostly use DoubleTap 200gr WFNGC ammo. I have shot deer and pigs with it. I prefer to break shoulders and this load does it


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie (May 25, 2021)

Railroader said:


> And some Hornady 180s running 1180...
> 
> All are jacketed HPs, and all are pretty stout when you touch em off.  Any would be plum good out to 50 yards on critters, I reckon..
> 
> ...



The Hornady 180's are what I shoot, technically the jacketed soft points...they got hard to find about 2 yrs ago so when I found some I bought a "few"...deer and hogs graveyard dead at less than 50 yards


----------



## edged91 (May 27, 2021)

If your still looking for a 10mm and your in north Georgia. Let me know.


----------



## Hiccup (Nov 7, 2021)

I hunt deer with a Glock 40 MOS (10mm) with Vortex Viper optic and love it.  Almost pulled the trigger on a doe today as a matter of fact.  I just bought some more ammo today from Midway USA.


----------



## Robust Redhorse (Nov 7, 2021)

For hunting, if you want factory ammo, make sure you find Buffalo Bore, Double Tap, Underwood, etc.



Most factory loads might as well be .40 S&W, because they are so underloaded.



The 10mm is a serious hunting handgun, IF you can find the right ammo.


----------



## Bowhunter1976 (Jun 27, 2022)

Can anyone tell me if the underwood xtreme hunter is worth buying


----------



## Liberty (Jun 27, 2022)

I won't post the exact load for safety, but Longshot powder gives great velocity. 180 bonded hollowpoints are our go to bullets. Hodgsdon has the loads listed on their website. Remember to work up carefully.


----------



## godogs57 (Jun 28, 2022)

Liberty said:


> I won't post the exact load for safety, but Longshot powder gives great velocity. 180 bonded hollowpoints are our go to bullets. Hodgsdon has the loads listed on their website. Remember to work up carefully.



I shoot a Wilson custom Delta Elite and handload for it. It loves 180 and 200 grain XTP’s or Nosler jhp’s. Blue Dot was its preferred powder until I tried Longshot. Holy smokes. Velocity and accuracy off the scale. I used Hodgdon’s published data. 8.4 grains.


----------



## rosewood (Jun 28, 2022)

From my experience in .357 sig, 40, 10, and 45, Longshot gives max velocity without pressure signs if you stay within book max.  In 9mm, Bluedot gives max velocity with 124 grain.  Not to mention Longshot is usually easier to find and cheaper than a lot of other powders.  Works great in turkey loads and buck shot to boot. 

Rosewood


----------



## Liberty (Jun 28, 2022)

rosewood said:


> From my experience in .357 sig, 40, 10, and 45, Longshot gives max velocity without pressure signs if you stay within book max.  In 9mm, Bluedot gives max velocity with 124 grain.  Not to mention Longshot is usually easier to find and cheaper than a lot of other powders.  Works great in turkey loads and buck shot to boot.
> 
> Rosewood



It’s also a great “heavy dove load” in 20 gauge if you’ve never tried it that way. I’d forgotten all about the scatter guns. The only negative to that powder for me is that it earns its nickname “loud shot”.


----------



## rosewood (Jun 28, 2022)

Liberty said:


> It’s also a great “heavy dove load” in 20 gauge if you’ve never tried it that way. I’d forgotten all about the scatter guns. The only negative to that powder for me is that it earns its nickname “loud shot”.


I have heard that, but never really noticed.  I do know the flash is a dull yellow, whereas an equivalent load in Blue Dot sends out a bright flash in pistols.

Rosewood


----------



## Robust Redhorse (Jun 28, 2022)

For deer and hogs, the Underwood Xtreme would be fine in any legal load it is available in.  (you have to use expanding ammo for big game animals in GA - the monolithic solids would not be legal for deer)


I wouldn't recommend it in grizzly country.


----------



## Bowhunter1976 (Jun 28, 2022)

Can it be used on pigs


----------



## RamblinWreck88 (Jun 29, 2022)

Bowhunter1976 said:


> Can it be used on pigs


Practically, I would assume that it would do fine on hogs, but I don't have any experience with it...

Legally, however, it would be okay on private land, but on public land, I believe you'd have to stick with what's legal for big game (expanding rounds only), assuming you are hunting during big game season. That being said, if I knew it was an effective round, any rule restricting it would be of little consequence to me, personally.


----------



## cddogfan1 (Jun 29, 2022)

Are we sure cast is considered non expanding?  I though non expanding was more of a description on FMJ.  I would think depending on the hardness a cast bullet even a LBT similar style it could be argued that there is some expansion happening.


----------



## RamblinWreck88 (Jun 29, 2022)

cddogfan1 said:


> Are we sure cast is considered non expanding?  I though non expanding was more of a description on FMJ.  I would think depending on the hardness a cast bullet even a LBT similar style it could be argued that there is some expansion happening.


I think that's a great point. Looks like this very subject has come up before.... And again. 

Personally, I think that any project designed to kill, regardless of expanding or not, would be aligned with the spirit of the law. Not saying some overzealous GW couldn't give you a headache, but overall I don't think there's much to worry about.


----------



## rosewood (Jun 29, 2022)

Cast is considered expanding.


----------



## Bowhunter1976 (Jun 30, 2022)

I'm new to the 10mm can someone give me advice on some good hunting ammo


----------



## RamblinWreck88 (Jun 30, 2022)

Bowhunter1976 said:


> I'm new to the 10mm can someone give me advice on some good hunting ammo


One of the guys on here killed a few pigs at Ossabaw with Underwood 165-gr HP's:
https://forum.gon.com/threads/g-40-mos-and-some-pigs.1008155/#post-13172176

There are probably several more posts about it on here. I'd say definitely stay away from anything winchester/federal/cor-bon/remington/blazer, etc... Most of those (Def. Cor-Bon) are loaded to about 50 fps over .40 S&W levels...


----------



## FOLES55 (Jul 1, 2022)

See last post…. Good information


----------



## deast1988 (Jul 4, 2022)

I got some boxes of 200gr fusion to try this year. Got it from SG ammo lil family business believe located in Alabama.


----------



## bfriendly (Jul 5, 2022)

I was in Cabela’s yesterday and was in awe at the full shelves of ammo! Lots of ammo! I didn’t look for or see 9 & 10mm type ammo, but they were loaded as full as I’ve seen it in years……Acworth Cabela’s btw


----------



## bfriendly (Jul 5, 2022)

And yeah, I’d line up ammo and new gun at the same time for sure. As for looking, I have made my last 4 purchases from Palmetto state Armory and would look there first…….ask hillbilly


----------



## GooseGestapo (Nov 26, 2022)

If you are looking to get into a 10mm consider these links:








						10mm Auto Ammo
					

In-stock best prices for 10mm Auto Ammo | Best 10mm Auto Ammunition - AmmoSeek.com




					ammoseek.com
				





			https://palmettostatearmory.com/taylors-company-1911-a1-ultra-10mm-pistol-5-8rds-w-g10-black-grip-56873.html
		


I’ve got one on the way!

I’ve shot enough deer and pigs with a .40 G22 to know you don’t need a $3 round to kill a pig or deer. If using a 10mm as a bear defense tool, then perhaps one of the supper penetrators would be desired. But be sure to discharge your bear spray first!
I’ve shot deer with 155 Win Silvertips, Hornady XTP’s, 180gr Talon, SXT, XTP, and cast 175gr SWC and 180gr cast. And 200gr XTP from a 10mm 1006 @ 1,330fps!  (Accurate Powder #7) before they neutered the 10mm because of the G20 Gen 2’s. I love the .40, but the 10mm is just more flexible! 

BTW, I can’t tell the difference in terminal effect on 120-150lb deer between a .40 155gr SilverTip or XTP @1,200fps and a .30/30 w 150gr CorLokt @2,250fps. Entry or exit or internal destruction. I can and do get 1,300fps plus with LongShot under a cast 155gr SWC.  
Yes! It expands nicely on a 130lb pig! Busted through the shoulder plate and was lodged under the skin on the backside. Dead in his tracks!
With scrap lead, bulk quantity of powder, primer at $15/M, range pick up brass, I’d say it cost nearly 10cents!  Obviously I stocked up after the Clinton shortage...


----------

